# Happy Easter



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! I got on here late and expected to see a "Happy Easter" posting but didn't see one. I even did a search and didn't find one. So! To all of you I hope you enjoy a very pleasant Easter day today! Be safe wherever the day takes you.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Easter Bears Butt!

Matthew 28:1-10


----------

